# keeping horned rams....UPDATE post 13...



## farmgirljen (Apr 19, 2012)

So, my newly acquired small flock of Jacobs has presented me with a small problem. The 4 horned ram, whom I am being cautious around as I do not know him well at all- is becoming aggressive and a bit unpredictable. If I keep him with the ewes, he is fine- if I pen him by himself, he gets angry and rams the shed, the fence, etc. Last night we got the electronet up on the hillside where the grass is thick and good, and we were moving them up to the new area-the ram turned and gave me the stink eye..then decided to come after me. I took my slip on clog style shoe off which had a really thick heavy hard heel, and yelled at him and whopped him as hard as I could on the nose- which set him back long enough for me to get up on the gate. My son then had to go get a grain bucket and shake it from outside the fence to get the ewes to follow him, which prompted the ram to follow, and I could climb down. I have read that Jacobs tend to be seasonal breeders, and breed in the fall- some of the ewes have been mounting each other, and I am wondering if they might be coming into heat, and perhaps that is what has the ram all worked up.I would like to breed him to these girls this fall if possible, and then get a new ram lamb that would be totally unrelated to any of these for a future ram. In the mean time though, should I buy him a buddy and keep him seperate from the ewes or just  keep him with the girls and be aware that I could end up wiht some out of season lambs...suggestions,advice? Thanks!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 19, 2012)

He's aggrivated by himself because he's likely lonely and bored.  I'd get a wether to keep him company.  Do you have any way of keeping their pen farther away from the ewes also?   I've found rams tend to be most aggressive after breeding is over and their job is done....seems they get frustrated.    If he doesn't stop being aggressive, then I would send him packing.  A ram is dangerous enough, but add 4 horns in the mix and it can really be unsafe for you and your kids.


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Apr 19, 2012)

whew..my ram is polled..I couldnt imagine having FOUR horns on a tempermental ram!

I agree with mabey getting him a wether buddy..but watch them..some rams beat the snot out of their buddies.

If you have to work with or around him..get yourself a stock pole and dont be afraid to use it. My ram is pretty even tempered, but Ive caught him abit (just as Aggie said, as he's finished settling the girls) giving me funny looks..I have a stockpole and a good border collie whom he respects.


----------



## ksj0225 (Apr 19, 2012)

These are the sheep that need to be brought back into condition right?  They sure don't need to be getting pregnant right now, and they may not be ready this fall either....


----------



## farmgirljen (Apr 19, 2012)

These are the sheep in poor condition, and I would rather they not be bred right now-or this fall if they aren't ready....which is why I asked if the ewes mounting each other was a sign of them being in heat...I can keep the ram seperated, but then he butts everything and paces the fence-which ultimately means he paces off any weight he is gaining.  I did worm them all heavily with ivomec sheep drench, and they are doing much better. If it is unlikely that the ewes are coming into heat, and it keeps the ram calmer then I would rather run them all on the good grass so they can gain weight.


----------



## boothcreek (Apr 20, 2012)

As with any ram, polled or horned, any with attitude issues get send packing here. 
I keep solely horned rams(Barbados and Mouflon) and I find good temperament is a must. But the headbutting on object they will do when with the ewes too, my boys each have their favorit tree, post or -like 2 of mine- a roof tin leaned against the fence(we loooooooove it loud) and once a day they go at it.
Its like deer and elk bucks/bulls in the fall, beating up vegetation to mark territory......


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 21, 2012)

I actually own an aggressive horned ram. Although un like yours hie horns curl and stay away from my leg. If I remember your ram correctly I'ld be watching out those points. If he ever did get you I'ld imagine it would be awful. I don't think your sheep are in heat. This is probably just a dominance/ fun deal.


----------



## farmgirljen (Apr 21, 2012)

I am being really cautious  with him. I have already decided that if I get another ram it will be a 2 horn lamb that I can raise,so I can be familiar with him-will still need to be cautious, but at least then I will know the ram. I unfortunately have no real history on this guy. Here is a pic of his horns...


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow.  He is very regal looking.  What a head turner!

I'm sorry, I cant give you any advice, as I know nothing about sheep, but..........  I'm sorry that your having to deal with this, esp on such a pretty boy.


----------



## farmgirljen (Apr 21, 2012)

It is actually pretty funny to watch, but the one animal that does not back down from him is my mini alpaca- I have a half the normal sized adult alpaca that will not let this guy push him around. He goes after him, and spits and bites and jumps around him like a lunatic, and freaks the ram out...it's funny! lol But he only does it if the ram starts trying to push others around...Shaggy puts him in his place!


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## RustyDHart (Apr 22, 2012)

My Scottish Blackface are seasonal breeders and are horned (both sexes).....twice in 16 years I've had confrontations with one of my rams (nothing serious) just a ram reminding me that he's a ram....usually during the rut.....after the ewes are all settled and love is no longer in the air.....things go back to normal.  I try and breed for personality...but I've learned that even a "pet" can turn from Dr. Jekyll to Mr. Hyde when he wants some action.  I will NEVER trust ANY male animal...always keeping one eye on them when I'm in the pasture...you never know and sometimes it only takes one time to be seriously hurt or even killed....   I remember reading of an older couple both being killed by their new "young" Suffolk ram (no horns).....such a tragedy.   Whether it's a stud horse....a Bull....a Ram (horned or polled)....a Buck Goat...a Boar Hog.....please just beware!   Here is a photo of one of my rams...(very docile)...but still keep one eye on him....


----------



## farmgirljen (Apr 29, 2012)

UPDATE- I took him to the sale yesterday. He just would not keep those horns to himself. He went after me again. So, he is gone. I have to be able to walk through my pastures with out needing to be worrying about getting attacked everytime I do it...I totally agree with being cautious with any ram, but I still should be able to walk through my fields with out issue.


----------

